# This is the ending



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

These pictures are in sequence of how I turned them. Never did this with so many pictures so if they don't work, my apologies Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

1st picture is mess of turning pine log to cylinder. Swept up here
2nd picture is drawing of rough sketch of what shape I wanted to achieve.
3rd picture is Turning a spigot.
4th picture is The shape of the vase.
5th picture is After hollowing the center sanded with these higher grit blocks then lower grits sanded with lower grits to 6oo grit. On first sanding grit I covered the vase with paste wax to help with the sanding, it works great. Next I put 3 coats white shellac then 3 coats of poly. Last picture is the ending of the turning. How did we do? Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There wouldn't be a single viewer who doesn't agree that this photo-shoot showing HOW a project is made is so much better than just a couple of shots of the finished item. I do however have a niggle Mitch, what happened to the shots showing how you hollowed the vase? I notice that there is a gap between shots 01662 and 01669, could these be the ones? Is that dot a pinhole camera? A really nice project.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry
Thank you for the kind reply. You are correct in saying there is a space between shaping the outside of the vase and hollowing out the center. Let me try to explain. After turning a spigot to flip the tailstock and mount in the chuck on the headstock, I encountered some trouble keeping the spigot tight, creating some wobble problems. I wasted some time here getting the center hollowed. When I finished hollowing I completely forgot to take pictures of the center hollowing. Up to here this has been a lot of work for me and I wasn't going to quit here so I decided to just keep going. I learned a lot on this shoot. First I am going to definitely put up a curtain. Next I am going to make some kind of collar to help hold my work to reduce wobble. This is my eighth vase this size and I never had this problem. The wood is so soft and wet the pressure of tightening the chuck crushes the spigot. This was a real learning experience for me, and I will surely make the corrections necessary a little at a time .
As for the pin camera you are asking me about,no I hve no pin camera. Forgive me if this sounds foolish Harry but your not refering to that knot in the center of the vase are you?
I found out doing this little tutorial that to do it right preperation is very important. Take your time turn a nice turning, take lots of pictures and comment on each then review and recheck everything twice before posting. Hope this helps someone else. Do this and you won't feel foolish as I do for all the mistakes. Thanks Mitch


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mitch

Nice Job 

I for one like the way you did your photo shoot 

You didn't remove the bikini and show it all...so to speak..  a little mystery is nice I think..

It opens up a dialog for someone to ask How did you do that ? and keep the post going...with more info coming from you and other members ,with more pictures maybe..

===========


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

bj
Thanks
I am learning a little each time. I used to think turning a very nice turning was paramount to making a successful turning. Now I am learning that you need to turn a nice turning but just as important as that you need to present this turning to your audience in a well thought out manner with plenty of discriptive pictures and comments at each point. Soooo much to learn. 
Thanks again bj, Mitch


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Mitch,

Very nicely done. I see both pov's from Harry and Bj and I do agree with both. I believe the entire point would be, if someone else had questions, this would make them ask. After all isn't that what this forum is all about? Share & learn. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

bj
I looked at your reply again and would be remiss if I didn't come back and tell you I liked the bikini way of describing my work. And mostly I agree with the way you say it opens the way for more dialog if you leave a few things out. I must admit that that very thought did occur to me, cross my heart. On this turning alone there are a couple story's that could be told about frustrations and joys if anyone asked but are not in this tutorial because of time and space limitations. Once again I thank you. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Hamlin
Thanks for the reply and if someone could learn anything from my posting, I would be honored. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Ken
Thanks for the reply Ken but not sure I know what you mean here. Care to explain? Mitch


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mitch,

Well, everyone here knows, we all like pics. I mean no offense to Harry but, as he states, pics from start to finish would be helpful to many who have questions about 'how did you do this or that". Now, in reference to Bj's statement, it's the mystery that makes others ask those very questions and to keep good info coming forth.
Make sense?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your detailed answer is appreciated and will be most helpful when I get around to attempting turnings other than pens. It is for this very reason that I usually show my mistakes. In the past I have mentioned how I used to attend Saturday morning demonstrations given by "experts" in the various aspects of woodworking, and how we all often cringed at mistakes or simply things not going to plan and more was learned by seeing how NOT to do things than when they turned out right. Regarding the knot, I thought that perhaps a pinhole camera could be placed behind it and used for home security, such devices are readily available at modest cost.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harry you are cracking me up  

"I thought that perhaps a pinhole camera could be placed behind it and used for home security, such devices are readily available at modest cost."""   

Maybe one that looks like a eye ball and can wink at him   with a low voice saying ,smile you'er TV.. 


================


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry. Thanks for this reply Harry. I followed your posts of the great effort you put into turning some fine looking pens, pens that were your first attempts at turning and pens you did a yeomans job on in turning. I think the way you do about posting your mistakes, they are all part of a learning process for all us beginners, be it turning or flat woodworking. I always put my mistakes to the frontI think this should explain the knot to the front. I could of turned it to the other side and it's gone. If I were a pro there would not be a knot to work around. Back to the knot, now I can understand the pinhole statement you made. I wasn't aware of safety devices like you explained, so I learned from you here. I do fail to understand what is meant by someone here that it's not how good you are but blah blah blah. I would liked to be judged by my turning .It is sitting right there to be looked at.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Ken
Yes it makes perfect sense to me. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Harry you are cracking me up
> 
> "I thought that perhaps a pinhole camera could be placed behind it and used for home security, such devices are readily available at modest cost."""
> 
> ...


It's no joke Bj, vases, pictures, photographs and many more items are available complete with wireless pinhole cameras for home security. There was a recent TV programme where a nanny was suspected of mistreating a child and such a device was set up and the results were startling, the child was indeed being mistreated. In my previous home, as part of my security system I fitted a tiny camera in the glass fronted TV cabinet which gave a view of the whole room, all cameras were of course connected to a well hidden time lapse recorder. You really must take a little time away from sawdust Bj to keep up with technology!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry 

I know I have been to the high end store to look them over ,,

I like the pen type, you may want to put one in of your pens..that would be neat..  real time photo shoot at the lathe .. 



=====


harrysin said:


> It's no joke Bj, vases, pictures, photographs and many more items are available complete with wireless pinhole cameras for home security. There was a recent TV programme where a nanny was suspected of mistreating a child and such a device was set up and the results were startling, the child was indeed being mistreated. In my previous home, as part of my security system I fitted a tiny camera in the glass fronted TV cabinet which gave a view of the whole room, all cameras were of course connected to a well hidden time lapse recorder. You really must take a little time away from sawdust Bj to keep up with technology!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice turning Mitch. Great form.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job there Mitch. I love to see what you do with pine. Something most don't like to turn. Another great one!

Corey


----------

